# ترانيم من المنتدي



## سامح روماني2 (31 أغسطس 2010)

هااااااي ازيكم انا عندي اقتراح بسيط جداااا

بمجرد انو الدخول لمنتدي الكنيسه 

تشتغل ترانيم لوحدها من المنتدي 

ايه رأيكووووووووووو


----------



## نونوس14 (31 أغسطس 2010)

*حلوة الفكرة يا سامح*
*وانا شفتها فى منتديات مسيحية كتير*
*بس نستنى رد الادارة بقى*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2010)

*الاقتراح ده كتير اقترحوه
واترفض في كل مره
والسبب انه هيتقل السيرفر جدا
وكمان في اعضاء بيحبوا يسمعوا ترانيم معينه
وكده هيكونوا بيسمعوا حاجه غصب عنهم
ودي مشكله بتقابلني في منتديات عامله الخاصيه دي
ونستني راي الاداره برضه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2010)

امممممم

هو فعلا بدخل منتديات فيها الخاصية دى

واطفى الترنيمة اغير الصفحة تشتغل تانى هههههه

مش عملية الفكرة​


----------



## just member (31 أغسطس 2010)

انا اتوقع ايضا انة عبئ كبير على السرفر ...


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2010)

بدل ما نعمل ترانيم مع المنتدى وفى ناس مش بتحب كده وانا واحد من الناس مش هحب كده لانى طول منا على المنتدى بكون فى شغلى ، وكمان لان الازواق مختلفه وكمان متابعين منتدى الكنيسه مش مسيحين فقط فده هيبقى أجبار اننا نسمعهم ترانيم وهما من اديان مختلفه
بس قريباً مكتبة الترانيم الخاصه بالمنتدى وهيكون بأمكان كل شخص سماع ما يريد

* مُقدمة لمكتبة الترانيم المسيحية*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*  	 مكتبة الترانيم المسيحية *


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *  	 مكتبة الترانيم المسيحية *


شكرا أخى مينا الرب يبارككم


----------

